# Look what I got in the mail today!



## brmurray (Nov 15, 2010)

Looky what suprised me in the mail today...






















We will see how this thing works in GA. One thing I will say is that it is a beast. Tinboats.com is a awesome site, thanks to Jim for all his work and thanks to all the members who share their knowledge!

Brent


----------



## Jim (Nov 16, 2010)

Awesome! Glad it arrived safely. Now make us proud by showing us a picture of that lure hanging out of a fishes mouth.


----------



## thad. (Nov 16, 2010)

That is a scary lookin' lure!
I would hate to think what a big marsh red would try to do to that thing.

Keep us posted!


----------



## fender66 (Nov 16, 2010)

Awesome! I still think that's a scary looking lure. I can't wait to see what it plugs.


----------



## thad. (Nov 16, 2010)

Holy cow, that's a $55 lure!


----------



## lbursell (Nov 16, 2010)

If it had gotten there a little earlier, you coulda entered your photos of that thing in the halloween contest - and won. The price is even scarier.


----------



## brmurray (Nov 16, 2010)

I could not tell what it was from the web posting but after I received it I could tell it was modeled as a Cicada. Here is a link to a pic. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Tibicen_linnei.jpg

Anyway, this thing is a haus and it will either drive a bass crazy or send them scurring for a hiding place.. Anyone ever fished one, what line did you use and what is the technique? I wish everyone could see this thing in person, it is SCARY! :shock:


----------



## Truckmechanic (Nov 17, 2010)

Jim said:


> Awesome! Glad it arrived safely. Now make us proud by showing us a picture of that lure hanging out of a fishes mouth.




+1


----------



## Jim (Nov 17, 2010)

thad. said:


> Holy cow, that's a $55 lure!



Crazy isn't it?

The price fluctuates with the Japanese market. :LOL2: 

If you do your homework and are patient, you can score these lures for around $20. 8)


----------



## russ010 (Nov 17, 2010)

brmurray said:


> I could not tell what it was from the web posting but after I received it I could tell it was modeled as a Cicada. Here is a link to a pic. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Tibicen_linnei.jpg
> 
> Anyway, this thing is a haus and it will either drive a bass crazy or send them scurring for a hiding place.. Anyone ever fished one, what line did you use and what is the technique? I wish everyone could see this thing in person, it is SCARY! :shock:



I throw it on 12# Pline CXX clear... I don't have that particular lure, but I've got a Daiwa lure that is pretty dang close to it. Don't worry about the size, I've caught 6" bass on that lure, but I've caught some hogs on it too. July & August are when I throw them the majority of the time, and generally I have better luck on them at night than I do in the mornings.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Nov 18, 2010)

that thing is massive!!!!


----------



## captdan (Nov 19, 2010)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> that thing is massive!!!!




thats what she said!  

Sorry, couldnt resist!


----------

